# IBS and Hormones



## 13995 (Jun 11, 2005)

As I was continuing on in my extensive search for IBS Information, I was beginning to realize how many people have come to find some sort of link between hormones and IBS.My question now leading to, how many of you women IBSers have "normal" cycles? (Periods that come monthly without any medication such as birth control)Just curious ...


----------



## Fed Up (Jun 5, 2005)

I have a normal cycle, as in I have a period every 4 weeks or so. However, IBS gets soooo much worse during my period. I came on today, and the D has been horrendous, and top it off with period pain! Not had a good day!


----------



## SugarBabyDoll (May 27, 2004)

My cycle is sure as sugar. It always comes every 30 days or so. Hormones are the devil when it comes to my IBS. Around ovulation I start to have some problems; as well as when my period begins. When my period is about to come it is the worst.


----------



## 22281 (Jul 12, 2005)

I have normal periods...into that perimenopausal phase (uhhh It sucks!!) some months timing is off some. I have much more severe ibs-c symptoms in the 2 weeks before my period...think this is when progesterone is higher...slows down the intestinal tract...


----------



## Nayers (Jan 2, 2001)

Hi There! I've had IBS for 8 years now and have been on Birth Control pills for almost as long due to incredibly irregular periods. I would go 3 months without one and then have one, then go again 3 months and have one. I also used to have terrible pain with my periods and the Birth Control helped me with the pain..now I have to deal more with IBS flare ups during my period than pain. Are you irregular or?Hope this has helped! Nayers


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I am post menopausal about 4 years, but had irregular periods all of my life. (and could go as long as a year without a period...even had excessive facial hair growth when young, that I had removed by electrolysis) I was diagnosed with polycystic ovary disease and told I would probably never have children. (ha)I have had IBS-D alternating C for 19 years...since I have always been irregular it's hard to say...but I still have days when I have hot flashes, and I find on those same days my D is worse..and my system just feels more upset in general.I had IBS D in my later teens...but it didn't really slow me down much. Then had none until my late 30's..after I had my 4th child, have had it ever since, in various stages of severity.Jeanne


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

My cycle was always longer 5-6 weeks, I suffered terrible PMS and am now menopausal - no period for 32 weeks so I am hoping they are on their way out!! (i am 53). My ibs.d was always much worse prior and during my period.


----------



## 16593 (Jun 22, 2005)

I am living proof that IBS and hormones go hand in hand - at least in my case. I did not even have IBS until the day, and I mean the DAY after my daughter was born and my hormones went crazy. My entire body just crashed. Along with terrible D, I also had severe post partum depression. I thought my body was trying to kill me







THe post partum came and went but the IBS remained. Funny, the day before my daughter was born, I could (and would) eat anything and everything. In a matter of a few short hours, I could only stomach chicken and rice. Stupid hormones


----------



## jodie (May 3, 2005)

I have IBS and after I go to the bathroom, my breasts are very tender, and my vaginal fibroids act up...does anyone have this?jodie


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

Just a suggestion/my story.I was diagnosed several years ago as IBS while in graduate school. Given the "treatment" eat carefully, reduce stress, increase probiotics, decrease milk products. I just accepted that I might have to literally run to the nearest bathroom at any moment. Friends and family grew tired of this odd phenomenon, convinced that I need to to "fix" something or that it was "in my head". A few years later, I found myself in a GP's office confessing that I thought I was depressed and needed to try medication. I had fought depression since my teens but accepted it as family heritage and was resigned to antidepressants. He put me on Prozac at a standard dose and suggested that I had not IBS but and overproduction of stomach acid. Sounded great. Maybe this would work and I could begin to have a life outside the bathroom again!For some unknown reason, I decided after a few weeks of taking Aciphex and Prozac that I should consult a gastroenterologist. She disagreed immediately with the GP and stopped the aciphex. Diagnosed me with Small Bowel Bacterial Overgrowth. Never heard of it. Had a colonoscopy, barium, and the cheapest easiest and best test, a hydrogen methane breath test. I was positive for an overgrowth of bacteria in my small intestine. Some suggestion of slow motility but no real "cause" just like IBS. Now it was antibiotics for two week stints on and off for a year. I was seeing a huge difference and getting more energy. I could go out with friend without thinking of nearest toilet or paranoia over eating a piece of cheese. Stay with me here, I realize it's long but it pays off...I was still on antidepressants and saw the two things (stupidly) as unrelated. By now I had tried several different ones, Prozac, Wellbutrin, Serzone and Effexor. I didn't like any of them but saw a definite improvement and again decided that it was simply an inherited characteristic from my family. I had no idea how right I was and for the wrong reasons.Last year, I came across a tiny reference to hormones and IBS. I always had regular periods, nasty PMS yes, and of course now the SBBO with depression. My SBBO had resolved to NO symptoms but with the advice that I may need antibiotics to keep things in check occasionally. Even though I felt better, I wasn't satisfied. Why after all, did I get this overgrowth in the first place? In my research, I had confirmed that either the very young or the very old were most likely to suffer from SBBO. It made sense, they had digestive systems that were either just getting going or were slowing down due to age and disease. But for me a thirty some thing and otherwise fairly healthy woman, it was just no normal. I wanted a REASON, a CAUSE.So I decided that hormones were the one area I had not explored, at least not beyond my gynecologists over the years. I should mention that they were and still are all fine OB/GYNs. They are NOT however, hormone specialists. Yes, they prescribe birth control, yes they are more attuned to menopause and changes from reproductive hormones but they are focusing on one hormone system, reproductive.I consulted my GP and an endocrinologist. Take yoga, I was told. Okay, well that's fine and actually good for me, but taking yoga would not help me find out why an entire gastro staff had seen into my intestines with a camera. I mean stress is real, but this was a little off. I found another endo. Highly recommended with a teaching hospital and well respected. Within an hour I had finally found an answer. Hypothyroidism. Highly treatable. Inexpensive drug (synthroid) compared to everything I had done before. And yes, the actual CAUSE of my intestinal hell, depression and even some weight gain. There was no question when he received my blood tests. I needed to restart my metabolism and correctly regulate my thyroid. It means a blood test every once in awhile to check levels. It means that for me, seven years of antidepressant may not have been necessary at all. It means that five nice, pleasant and qualified doctors missed a common (1 in 8 women) and easy to treat (compared to IBS/Crohn's/UC) disease. Not just one doctor, FIVE. Would I see them again? sure, if I just needed to treat a symptom. They really were professional, kind and did treat my every symptom. But this doctor was interested in the cause and as a result, I am gaining even more energy (normal not hyper), my nails are looking better, my stomach troubles are long gone and surprise, I am being taken off antidepressants slowly. Most important I feel better and it has been almost nine months. IBS? Depression? Severe PMS? SBBO? Weight Gain/Loss for no "reason? Post Partum? Menopause? Remember the family history of depression I had resigned myself to? Well all of the family members with depression ALSO had a history of thyroid disorder. Tests confirmed the my thyroid had been slowing since an infection in my teens. Getting this answer has taken YEARS and persistence. So my suggestion: INSIST on a thyroid panel from your GP or OB/GYN. Being "in the range" or "normal" is not enough. My previous tests had all shown "normal" but that was one small type of test not a full panel. Better yet, see an endocrinologist who is aware and treats disorders of the thyroid. Look for a cause to your medical problems, not simply a treatment for the symptoms. It could change your life.-Joan


----------



## 22024 (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi Joan,Thanks for telling your story. I do believe it's a hormone thing.Can you tell me what testing (related to your thyroid) did the first 5 doctors do and I'm assuming that the last doctor who found it, did a total thyroid panel. Is that correct?I know my thyroid has been checked numberous times before. I also believe that the whole endocrine system is connected so for me it could be my adrenal gland rather than the thyroid. But after a lot of research, it's definately hormonal, in my mind.


----------



## 13922 (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi JKM - I hope you see this! I am in the research stage myself. Mine SEEMS to have started with the removal of my gall bladder but if I think back hard enough, a number of things occured in the 10 months prior to the onset of IBS symptoms: 1. Kidney stone passed and I thought I was dying. 2. CAT scan and ultrasound revealed another stone and several huge stones in my gall bladder. 3. During graduate school my stomach used to make VERY loud growling sounds - so much so that the professor used to bring snacks for me thinking I was terribly hungry. This had never happened before or since. 4. Surgery 5. all hell broke loose. 6. Diagnosis of IBS Now I am trying to piece everything together because I don't accept the " well, learn to live with it" attitude that I get from family and especially my doctor. Thank you for posting it just strengthens my resolve!


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I don't know if you appreciate me being on these boards seeing as I'm only 14 but yes, when my period starts up and during the time I have my actual period my stomach is spasmodic and I dread leaving the house. (My cycle is still irregular. So, no comment on that question for now.)


----------

